# Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting)



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Lychee (Mar 5, 2018)

If anyone out there is current BU MFA screenwriting student or an alum, I'd love to connect. I was just accepted for fall of 2018 and I'm excited about the possibility of attending. Thanks!


----------



## Kira (Mar 5, 2018)

Lychee said:


> If anyone out there is current BU MFA screenwriting student or an alum, I'd love to connect. I was just accepted for fall of 2018 and I'm excited about the possibility of attending. Thanks!


I did not go to BU for the MFA program, but I went to BU for my undergrad and took screenwriting classes / knew the MFA students. I know a bit about the program so feel free to ask


----------



## Lychee (Mar 6, 2018)

Just Dm'ed you Kira! Thanks, much.


----------



## Hannaheh (Mar 6, 2018)

Lychee said:


> Just Dm'ed you Kira! Thanks, much.


Hey @Lychee - I just got my offer too (for TV), but I went here for undergrad and really liked the program and the professors.


----------



## civetta (Mar 9, 2018)

hey, congratulations to everyone who got accepted! I got my offer too.
I haven’t decided yet, but can you tell me more about the program, professors, opportunities? any information )) thank you!


----------



## Riki Tiki Tavi (Mar 9, 2018)

well, i’m out. sorry guys. just got my letter of rejection today. pretty impersonal! too bad, was hoping to get some feedback.

still, i’m surprisingly chipper about it! thought i’d be feeling much more bummed about this. i can’t imagine why...


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

is anybody planning to go for open house in March?


----------



## Forrest3 (Mar 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> is anybody planning to go for open house in March?


I'm definitely going. If you're considering BU I'd definitely go, it seems like they set the whole thing up really well so that you get a chance to meet the faculty and sit in on a class. I forget all of the opportunities the open house has to offer, but if anyone ends up deciding to go I'm excited to meet all/any of you.


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

Forrest3 said:


> I'm definitely going. If you're considering BU I'd definitely go, it seems like they set the whole thing up really well so that you get a chance to meet the faculty and sit in on a class. I forget all of the opportunities the open house has to offer, but if anyone ends up deciding to go I'm excited to meet all/any of you.


what program have you applied to?


----------



## Forrest3 (Mar 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> what program have you applied to?


Screenwriting


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

Forrest3 said:


> Screenwriting


well, then I hope to see you there


----------



## Forrest3 (Mar 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> well, then I hope to see you there


Yeah I hope so too.. Are you leaning toward BU or still keeping options open?


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

Forrest3 said:


> Yeah I hope so too.. Are you leaning toward BU or still keeping options open?


I really like BU program, but still deciding between BU and Chapman. Hope that Open House will give me more information.
What your options are?


----------



## Forrest3 (Mar 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> I really like BU program, but still deciding between BU and Chapman. Hope that Open House will give me more information.
> What your options are?


BU, still waiting to hear back from Emerson.. I also applied to Columbia, NYU, Northwestern and USC but those aren't looking so hot since notifications for those schools have already been sent out and I haven't heard anything. Good luck making your decision! Chapman has an awesome program too


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

Forrest3 said:


> BU, still waiting to hear back from Emerson.. I also applied to Columbia, NYU, Northwestern and USC but those aren't looking so hot since notifications for those schools have already been sent out and I haven't heard anything. Good luck making your decision! Chapman has an awesome program too


thank you. good luck to you too.
hope to see you in Boston next week.


----------



## Hannaheh (Mar 14, 2018)

civetta said:


> hey, congratulations to everyone who got accepted! I got my offer too.
> I haven’t decided yet, but can you tell me more about the program, professors, opportunities? any information )) thank you!


Hey - I went for undergrad and have been contemplating grad school there, but I can't swing the open house with my current job. As far as the program - I think it is what you make of it. Professor Schneider, the head of the department, gets mixed reviews I think because he's not necessarily warm and fuzzy so he won't tell everyone what they want to hear, but he is extremely constructive and wants to see you succeed as I would say most of the professors do. Again - if you do a little research it's easy enough to weed out any outliers from that majority. The LA program is hugely beneficial considering you are on the east coast for most of your time there while preparing for a career that will most likely take you to the west coast. Nearly all my friends who went through it either found a job through their BU internship out their or through the BU network. Hope that helps some!


----------



## Manwitch (Mar 14, 2018)

Does anyone know roughly how many students are admitted into the Screenwriting MFA? I'm considering submitting an 11th hour application since they have rolling admissions until May 1st but I'm trying to gauge the futility of that if the class size is compact and they've already begun accepting people.


----------



## civetta (Mar 14, 2018)

Manwitch said:


> Does anyone know roughly how many students are admitted into the Screenwriting MFA? I'm considering submitting an 11th hour application since they have rolling admissions until May 1st but I'm trying to gauge the futility of that if the class size is compact and they've already begun accepting people.


usually they accepted 16-18 students


----------



## Manwitch (Mar 14, 2018)

civetta said:


> usually they accepted 16-18 students



I see. Thanks. That's tighter than I thought. Perhaps I'll wait for the priority deadline next year.


----------



## Lychee (Mar 14, 2018)

@civetta & @Forrest3 I'll be at the open house in a couple weekends as well! Looking forward to meeting you both.


----------



## civetta (Mar 14, 2018)

Lychee said:


> @civetta & @Forrest3 I'll be at the open house in a couple weekends as well! Looking forward to meeting you both.


hey, that's great, would love to meet you there


----------



## civetta (Mar 14, 2018)

Hannaheh said:


> Hey - I went for undergrad and have been contemplating grad school there, but I can't swing the open house with my current job. As far as the program - I think it is what you make of it. Professor Schneider, the head of the department, gets mixed reviews I think because he's not necessarily warm and fuzzy so he won't tell everyone what they want to hear, but he is extremely constructive and wants to see you succeed as I would say most of the professors do. Again - if you do a little research it's easy enough to weed out any outliers from that majority. The LA program is hugely beneficial considering you are on the east coast for most of your time there while preparing for a career that will most likely take you to the west coast. Nearly all my friends who went through it either found a job through their BU internship out their or through the BU network. Hope that helps some!


hey, thank you for your reply  that’s very helpful ))
I really like their program, and especially semester in LA. 
professors seem fine, and I don’t expect them be my friends, the most important is to get from them valuable feedback.
are you considering BU? do you have other options?


----------



## Hannaheh (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah definitely - as long as you're learning something I don't think you need them being your best friend or anything. And I'm definitely considering it! I like the school a lot. It's also nice that's a shorter program than most. I'm caught between here and LMU which is longer (and almost definitely going to cost me a lot more money), but it's also a new program for me and it's on the west coast (which I guess is countered by BU's LA program). I think it's going to probably be a final hour decision.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 19, 2020)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting) has been updated:

Updated deadline and application fee


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 5, 2021)

Cody Young posted a new review on the film school  Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting)


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 12, 2021)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting) has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## lschiozer (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi everyone, is there a specific forum for the 2022 applications?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

lschiozer said:


> Hi everyone, is there a specific forum for the 2022 applications?


A 2022 thread hasn't been created yet for bu if you want to create one.


----------



## Acortor000 (May 6, 2022)

Acortor000 posted a new question on the film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Screenwriting).


----------

